# Women's forum topic ideas



## MyBaby'sSmile (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm not sure if this is the best place to post this, but it is a parenting group so I thought I would try here first.

I attend a monthly parent's group - though it is only mom's who have attended up to this point.

Does anyone else attend a similar group and what fun/ informative topics have you discussed? Last month we had a naturopath in and one of the mom's made black bean burgers. She is asking for suggestions for demonstrations/talks that others feel comfortable leading. We have also held round table type talks on family issues, parenting etc.

Any ideas?


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

Maybe go chapter by chapter through Positive Parenting or a similar book?


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm not involved in any group like that, but what about yoga or other exercise, and a discussion of health and self-care for parents. It can be awfully hard to look after yourself when you're looking after everyone else.


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

Have everyone read _The Price of Motherhood_ by Ann Crittenden and discuss.


----------



## ema-adama (Dec 3, 2007)

OT - but that book looks great. http://www.amazon.com/Price-Motherho...rBy=addOneStar


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ema-adama* 
OT - but that book looks great. http://www.amazon.com/Price-Motherho...rBy=addOneStar

Are you being sarcastic? These one-star reviews seem relatively educated, well-argued reviews. It's enough to make me think twice before purchasing, or at least reading with skepticism.

OP, I like the idea of discussion ways to take care of mom or health and wellness topics. Those don't get discussed often enough in mom's groups.


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *InMediasRes* 
Are you being sarcastic? These one-star reviews seem relatively educated, well-argued reviews. It's enough to make me think twice before purchasing, or at least reading with skepticism.

I urge you - or anyone - to look beyond the bad reviews, just as you would with any book. There are many positive reviews as well: an excerpt from one:

_Ann Crittenden's book is the seminal book on this topic. The Price of Motherhood is thoroughly researched and documented; it is a must-read. It contains a brief, and eye-opening, contextual history of motherhood in America, and its tenets should inform every debate and policy about child care, family leave, compensation in divorce and the relative poverty of women in old age. It should silence the vacant lip service this country gives to the importance of motherhood and upbringing of children. This is not a book only for women or mothers. It is for women and men, teens to retirees, policy makers, legislators, those with or without children, considering children, choosing not to have children, deciding how to combine work and children, raising others' children, teaching children or receiving social security payments funded by a generation of children raised after them, and those without partners or being cared for in their old age by a nurse, doctor, aide, or health care provider.

Reading this book will make you think, will open your eyes and your mind, and may make you angry and shocked at the lack of support for families in the U.S. which effects us all. This book does not advocate anything like a free ride for women with children._

As a mother, I found _The Price of Motherhood_ to be hugely meaningful and what Crittenden has to say really resonated. I found the book neither whiny, self-absorbed or neglectful of wohm mothers; on the contrary, the author is a passionate and articulate advocate for all of us.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

OP - You must live in my area. I haven't made it to any of the forums yet, but I'm on the e-mail list and I hope to get out to the next one.


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

We have a mom's group that meets in our area. The last few topics we have covered were: eating a whole food diet, making your own household cleaners, school options: homeschool, Waldorf, Montessori, etc, Fertility Awareness Method, alternative health care options, natural remedies and prevention for colds and flus, and women's healthcare issues. This next time I'm giving a demonstration on how to make your own kombucha at home.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Infant CPR
making a will
buying life insurance
budget tactics for SAHMs

infant massage
make your own baby food
finding good secondhand clothes
eating well


----------

